# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Betamax και κλώνοι

## stelakis1914

Φίλε για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ρύθμισε κάποιον betamax VoIP provider όπως η Calling Credit και θα ησυχάσεις. Η ποιότητα σε καλό επίπεδο (G711) χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και θόρυβο.

----------


## BlueChris

> Φίλε για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ρύθμισε κάποιον betamax VoIP provider όπως η Calling Credit και θα ησυχάσεις. Η ποιότητα σε καλό επίπεδο (G711) χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και θόρυβο.


Ώπα Αρχηγέ με έφτιαξες.... έπαιξε με τη μια αφού έβαλα ένα 10άρικο μέσα και τις ρυθμίσεις που τις βρήκα στο φόρουμ. allow=alaw έβαλα σαν codec και παίζει λουλούδι...

1000 ευχαριστώ

τσέκαρα και όντως χρεώνει τόσο όσο λέει

Greece (Landline)	€ 0.005	€ 0.006
Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.006	€ 0.007

Με τη Modulus ήμουν με 0,0197 € το λεπτό.. καμία σχέση

----------


## stelakis1914

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ένα τακτικό μέλος του φόρουμ όπως εσύ δεν γνώριζε για τους betamax providers.

Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις διαβάσει τώρα, αλλά μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις τους μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή για SIP server. Επίσης μπορείς να επαληθεύσεις τον αριθμό που θέλεις να εμφανίζεται ως caller id στις κλήσεις σου.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ένα τακτικό μέλος του φόρουμ όπως εσύ δεν γνώριζε για τους betamax providers.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν τα έχεις διαβάσει τώρα, αλλά μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις τους μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις την επιλογή για SIP server. Επίσης μπορείς να επαληθεύσεις τον αριθμό που θέλεις να εμφανίζεται ως caller id στις κλήσεις σου.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο  :Embarassed:  αλλά σαν sip έπαιξα κανονικά από την αρχή στο freepbx μου. Απλά πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι αύριο για να κάνω register το σταθερό του σπιτιού γιατί με κλείδωσε οπότε έχω δηλώσει το κινητό. Πως κλείδωσε? έχω IVR στο freepbx μου που απαντάει ο 7χρονος γιος μου και λέει "ευχαριστούμε που πήρατε την οικογένεια και μπλα μπλα" και μετά χτυπάει τα εσωτερικά. Έπαιρνε το ρομποτ από εκεί να μου πει τον 4ψήφιο, απάνταγε το ivr και μόλις χτύπαγε το τηλέφωνο εντέλει άκουγα μόνο τον τελευταίο αριθμό. Είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας μέχρι να το καταλάβω να κλείσω το ivr ... αλλά ήταν αργά.. έφαγα 24ώρες ban στο σταθερό του σπιτιού.

Ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## stelakis1914

Χα χα, ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση! Όταν καταφέρεις με το καλό να επαληθεύσεις το σταθερό σου και το προεπιλέξεις στην ιστοσελίδα τους, παίρνει λίγη ώρα να γίνει η αλλαγή στο νέο caller ID. Σε κάθε περίπτωση -εκτός από το balance- δεν θα έχεις μετά με κάτι να ασχοληθείς αφού θα δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## RpMz

Παιδιά μπορείτε να δώσετε κάποιο info σχετικά για τους Betamax sip providers ?

----------


## BlueChris

> Παιδιά μπορείτε να δώσετε κάποιο info σχετικά για τους Betamax sip providers ?


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι εστί το betamax, δεν έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω, αυτό που ξέρω με βάση το info του φίλου πάνω είναι πως έκανα ένα λογαριασμό στην εταιρία που πρωτεινε, έβαλα 10€ με PayPal και αφού έβαλα το account μου σπίτι οπως πχ της modulus, έχω πλέον εξερχόμενες με απίστευτη χαμηλή τιμή.

Οι εισερχόμενες συνεχίζουν να έρχονται από την κανονική μου σύνδεση.

Τώρα αν θες το αφήνεις ανώνυμο αλλά φαντάζομαι θα βγαίνει κανα νούμερο εξωτερικού αν το κάνεις έτσι οπότε κάνεις verify το τηλέφωνο σου. Δηλαδή επιβεβαιώνουν τον αριθμό σου παίρνοντας σε τηλέφωνο και δίνοντας σου ένα κωδικό που τον βάζεις μια φορά στο site. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά ο αριθμός που εμφανίζεται όταν παίρνεις με αυτό το λογαριασμό εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός σου ο ελληνικός. 

To good to be true so far.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Παιδιά μπορείτε να δώσετε κάποιο info σχετικά για τους Betamax sip providers ?


Υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία στο forum με θέματα για αυτούς, οι πληροφορίες είναι πάρα πολλές. Αν θέλεις να μάθεις κάποια πληροφορία που δεν βρίσκεις, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## BlueChris

> Υπάρχει ολόκληρη κατηγορία στο forum με θέματα για αυτούς, οι πληροφορίες είναι πάρα πολλές. Αν θέλεις να μάθεις κάποια πληροφορία που δεν βρίσκεις, μπορείς να ρωτήσεις.


Άσχετο αλλά ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω, η calling credit πόσα κανάλια ταυτόχρονα υποστηρίζει? ή δεν έχει όριο?

----------


## stelakis1914

Δεν ξέρω την απάντηση με βεβαιότητα αλλά προσανατολίζομαι προς το "πολλά".

----------


## xaris333

Έχεις όσα κανάλια θες άλλα σε ταυτόχρονη κλήση εφαρμόζεται άλλη χρεωση, μεγαλύτερη. Το ίδιο και σε κλήσεις χωρίς caller id.

----------


## mikeone

Είπα να δοκιμάσω κι εγώ την callingcredit γιατί διάβαζα πολύ καιρό για τις betamax αλλά δεν είχα ασχοληθεί. Όλα καλά και με το verification του αριθμού και το registration του gigaset αλλά στο top up είδα κάτι που με ξύνισε.

πας να βάλεις 10 ευρώ και σου βάζει 3,16 ευρώ fees? Όντως; Μόνο σε μένα φαίνεται υπερβολή; Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο το οποίο μου ξεφεύγει;

Επίσης μια ερώτηση για το υπόλοιπο. Έχει κάποια ορισμένη διάρκεια ή είναι διαθέσιμο μέχρι να το τελειώσεις με κλήσεις;

----------


## stelakis1914

Όταν κάνεις κατάθεση σου κρατάει και τους φόρους (VAT) από το υπόλοιπο σου αλλά μετά οι κλήσεις γίνονται χωρίς χρέωση φόρου.

Το υπόλοιπο σου δεν πρόκειται να λήξει ποτέ με όσα ισχύει. Αυτό είναι και ένα από τα μεγάλα πλεονεκτήματα των Betamax providers.

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα μόνο κλήση προς την Άνδρο με χρεώνει 2πλάσια για κάποιο λόγο

22-May-2020	19:53:54	SIP call	Σταθερό	+3022820ΧΧΧΧΧ	00:01:08	€ 0.010

Αυτό που λέτε πως 2+ παραπάνω κλήσεις πως έχει άλλο χρέωση που το λέει?

----------


## stelakis1914

Η χρέωση γίνεται ανά λεπτό και κάθε επιπλέον δευτερόλεπτο πέραν κάθε λεπτού χρεώνεται ως επιπλέον λεπτό. Η κλήση που έκανες δηλαδή θεωρείται δίλεπτη και χρεώνεται αντίστοιχα. Επίσης όλες οι κλήσεις πρέπει να γίνονται μαζί με το διεθνές πρόθεμα (+30 για Ελλάδα) για να μην δείτε άλλες μεγαλύτερες χρεώσεις.

----------


## mikeone

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι λειτουργεί άψογα. Επίσης έχω κατεβάσει κ τις εφαρμογές στο ταμπλετ και κινητό που φαίνεται να λειτουργούν επίσης πολύ καλά.

Μην ξεχνάτε το πρόθεμα γιατί εγώ το ξέχασα από συνήθεια και ένα ευρώ το έχασα μέσα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα με κλήση προς... Λιβερία και Τσαντ. Τεσπα

Και όντως οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται με το λεπτό. Το λέω κ στο σαιτ σε κάποιο σημείο  :Smile:

----------


## likos_de

Για top up σε callingcredit και γενικά betamax μέσω hanstel.biz που έχει και χαμηλότερο πόσο από 10€. Επίσης υπάρχει πλέον και η voipalot ιδια με callingcredit με ελάχιστα καλύτερη τιμή στο λεπτό προς ελληνικά κινητά (0.006€/ λεπτο callingcredit - 0.005€/λεπτο voipalot). Γι αυτούς που μιλάνε πάρα πολύ η διαφορά σαφώς μεγαλώνει

----------


## xaris333

Αν φτιάξετε λογαριασμό και δώσετε ως χώρα United Arab Emirates δε θα πληρώνετε ΦΠΑ, ούτε θα εχετε κανένα πρόβλημα μετα προσθέτωντας ελληνικά νούμερα για caller id.

Προφανώς θα υπάρχουν κι άλλες χώρες χωρίς ΦΠΑ.

----------


## BlueChris

Στο freepbx κάρφωσα να βάζει prefix το 0030 αν γίνεται κλήση προς 2XXXXXXXXX ή 6ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ.

Όλους τους υπόλοιπους αριθμούς τους έχω βάλλει να παίρνει με modulus, ή μπορεί και η callingcredit να καλεί 5 ψήφια ή αριθμός από 8?

Επίσης επειδή δεν θέλω την εφαρμογή τους γιατί ακουω και με ακούν χάλια (παίζει με gsm codec νομίζω), χρησιμοποιώ zoiper με ilbc codec και παίζει τζετ και όσο για τον αριθμό μου τι φαίνεται, έχω default στο site τους το κινητό οπότε με το κινητό όταν παίρνω με zoiper βγαίνει το κινητό και στο freepbx έχω δηλωμένο στο trunk σαν usernumber το σταθερό οπότε παίζουν όλα ρολόι.

Δοκίμασα και με το voip το native του android και χωρίς να με ρωτάει παίρνει από voip και παίζει αλλά νομίζω χρησιμοποιεί καρφωτα g711 οπότε από 3g ή χειρότερη σύνδεση θα έχω θέμα.

Πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Με κάνετε μάγκα και απορώ πως δεν το είχα δει το έργο αυτό τοοοοσο καιρό.

----------


## mikeone

τα sms ξέρουμε πόσο χρεώνονται στην callingcredits; γιατι δε βρίσκω κάτι.

----------


## BlueChris

> τα sms ξέρουμε πόσο χρεώνονται στην callingcredits; γιατι δε βρίσκω κάτι.


Σε δοκιμαστικό που είχα στείλει τόσο με χρέωσε

21-May-2020 22:31:04
CallingCredit desktop text message
From:+30694XXXXXXX
To:+30694XXXXXXX
00:00:00 € 0.059 

Υπάρχουν πιο φτηνές υπηρεσίες για sms νομιζω

----------


## RpMz

Πια τιμή ισχύει γιατί μπερδέυτικα!!

----------


## BlueChris

> Πια τιμή ισχύει γιατί μπερδέυτικα!!


Αν κάνεις verify αριθμό, η πάνω. Αν πας ανώνυμα και ότι βγάλει τότε η κάτω.

----------


## BlueChris

Κάτι περίεργο... ξέρω ότι η δουλειά της γυναίκας μου έχει ΟΤΕ... μεγάλη εταιρία με 100 γραμμές ξέρω γω. Ε όταν παίρνει κάποια τηλέφωνα από το σπίτι (μέσω callingcredit) μου βγάζει χρέωση FREE

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί γίνεται αυτό? μήπως είναι κάποια μορφή δώρου? μετά από τόσες κλήσεις 1 δώρο? λέω γω τώρα..

Edit: τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω, βλέπω άλλες φορές να χρεώνει ένα συγκεκριμένο αριθμό που παίρνει η γυναίκα μου αλλά 2 φορές δεν χρέωσε... μήπως δίνει δώρο 1 κλήση την ημέρα?

Edit2: Άκυρο... σορρυ.. ήταν κάτω από κάποια sec η κλήση και για αυτό δεν τις χρεώνει  :Sorry:  :Sorry: .

27-May-202012:51:30SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:00:02Free0,019727-May-202010:16:05SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:06:340,035 €0,137927-May-202008:12:19SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:09:260,050 €0,197026-May-202019:38:15SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:06:290,035 €0,137926-May-202017:47:10SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:06:240,042 €0,137926-May-202017:37:30SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:02:380,018 €0,059126-May-202017:13:26Mobile App VoIP call3069ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3069ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:00:310,006 €0,059926-May-202017:11:04Mobile App VoIP call3069ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3069ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:01:580,012 €0,119826-May-202016:05:41SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:14:500,075 €0,295526-May-202016:05:11SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:00:150,006 €0,019726-May-202015:57:36SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:07:130,048 €0,157626-May-202015:51:09SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:06:040,042 €0,137926-May-202009:30:44SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:17:220,090 €0,354626-May-202008:55:45SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:17:080,090 €0,354625-May-202021:23:36SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:20:060,105 €0,413725-May-202016:05:05SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:15:420,080 €0,315225-May-202015:07:46SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:00:01Free0,019725-May-202012:57:12SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:15:430,080 €0,315225-May-202010:35:05SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:05:240,030 €0,118225-May-202010:21:15SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:01:300,010 €0,039425-May-202010:11:19SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:05:470,030 €0,118225-May-202009:57:01SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:13:320,070 €0,275825-May-202009:28:33SIP call3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ3021ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ00:00:110,005 €0,0197             Total0,225 €0,887 €
Edit3: Έβαλα δεξιά στήλη με τι θα πλήρωνα στη Modulus

----------


## astbox

Αφού δεν έχεις μιλήσει στις δωρεάν, η μία είναι 1 sec και η άλλη 2.
Από πελάτη που έτρεχε SIP trunking υπηρεσία μου είχε πει ότι κλήσεις μερικών δευτερολέπτων δεν τις χρέωνε γιατί γινόταν μπάχαλο στην τιμολόγηση.
Οι πελάτες ζητούσαν πίσω τα λεφτά τους γιατί στην ουσία την ώρα που κλείνανε το τηλέφωνο η απέναντι πλευρά είχε απαντήσει και χρεώνονταν χωρίς να έχουν μιλήσει στην πραγματικότητα.
Οπότε για να αποφύγει τη βαβούρα δεν χρέωνε ξέρω γω κλήσεις που ήταν μέχρι 5 sec.

----------


## BlueChris

> Αφού δεν έχεις μιλήσει στις δωρεάν, η μία είναι 1 sec και η άλλη 2.
> Από πελάτη που έτρεχε SIP trunking υπηρεσία μου είχε πει ότι κλήσεις μερικών δευτερολέπτων δεν τις χρέωνε γιατί γινόταν μπάχαλο στην τιμολόγηση.
> Οι πελάτες ζητούσαν πίσω τα λεφτά τους γιατί στην ουσία την ώρα που κλείνανε το τηλέφωνο η απέναντι πλευρά είχε απαντήσει και χρεώνονταν χωρίς να έχουν μιλήσει στην πραγματικότητα.
> Οπότε για να αποφύγει τη βαβούρα δεν χρέωνε ξέρω γω κλήσεις που ήταν μέχρι 5 sec.


Ναι το είδα κατόπιν εορτής... τσάμπα η χαρά μου, νταξ η χρεώσεις δεν υπάρχουν...

Edit: Πήγα στον πάνω πίνακα και έκανα υπολογισμό τι θα πλήρωνα με Modulus που είχα μέχρι τώρα και είναι 1/4 περίπου

----------


## Giama

> Πήγα στον πάνω πίνακα και έκανα υπολογισμό τι θα πλήρωνα με Modulus που είχα μέχρι τώρα και είναι 1/4 περίπου


Αν βλεπω καλα εχεις υπολογισει με χρεωση ανα λεπτο και στη Modulus ενω ειναι ανα δευτερολεπτο. Οποτε η πραγματικη διαφορα θα ειναι καπως μικροτερη.

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν βλεπω καλα εχεις υπολογισει με χρεωση ανα λεπτο και στη Modulus ενω ειναι ανα δευτερολεπτο. Οποτε η πραγματικη διαφορα θα ειναι καπως μικροτερη.


Μα ανά λεπτό χρεώνει η modulus, οι τιμές της CallingCredit είναι η πραγματικές copy paste από το site αλλά τελικά δεν είχε νόημα γιατί οι χρεώσεις το λεπτό είναι

Σταθερά
Modulus 0.0197
Cc 0.005

Κινητα
Modulus 0.0599
Cc 0.006

Στα σταθερά δηλαδή είναι 80% πιο φτηνή η Cc και στα κινητά είναι απίστευτη η διαφορά.

----------


## Giama

> Μα ανά λεπτό χρεώνει η modulus


https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip/kostos-kliseon/

Υποσημειωση 2

Ανα δευτερολεπτο


Και στην Callingcredit πρεπει να υπολογισεις ΦΠΑ και προμηθειες που χρεωνεσαι οταν κανεις top up.

----------


## BlueChris

> https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip/kostos-kliseon/
> 
> Υποσημειωση 2
> 
> Ανα δευτερολεπτο
> 
> 
> Και στην Callingcredit πρεπει να υπολογισεις ΦΠΑ και προμηθειες που χρεωνεσαι οταν κανεις top up.


Στο θέμα της χρέωσης δεν με νοιάζει το ανα δευτερόλεπτο γιατι και στους 2 το πήγα με λεπτό. 
Τώρα έβαλα 10€ και πλήρωσα 12.92€ άρα είναι +29,2% άρα τα τελικά νούμερα με βάση τον ποιο πάνω πίνακα είναι

Modulus 0,887 €

Calling Center 0,225 € x 29.2% = 	0.292€

Άρα δεν είναι 80% ποιο φτηνή που έλεγα αλλά 67,08%

----------


## Giama

Η Callingcredit χρεωνει ανα λεπτο, δηλαδη κληση π.χ. 10 δευτερολεπτων χρεωνεται ως κληση ενος λεπτου. Στη Modulus θα χρεωθεις μονο για τα 10 δευτερολεπτα, δηλαδη 10/60 * τη χρεωση ανα λεπτο που γραφει.
Τις κλησεις ας πουμε 1 και 2 δευτερολεπτων που εχεις υπολογισει χρεωση 0,0197 στη Modulus, η πραγματικη χρεωση ειναι το 1/60 αυτης και τα 2/60 αυτης αντιστοιχα.

Αυτο κανει σιγουρα καποια διαφορα στη χρεωση και αν το συνυπολογισεις θα φτασει πιστευω το ποσοστο που εχεις υπολογισει τωρα και κατω απο 60%.

Η συνολικη εικονα δεν αλλαζει φυσικα και το οτι η Calling Credit ειναι αισθητα φθηνοτερη ηταν εξ'αρχης γνωστο. Αλλα τελικα η διαφορα ειναι καπως μικροτερη απο το αναμενομενο λογω αυτων των λεπτομερειων (χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο στη modulus και χρεωση ΦΠΑ και προμηθειας τροπου πληρωμης στην Calling Credit).

----------


## gcf

Επειδή η έξτρα χρέωση λόγω χρέωσης ανά λεπτό μπορεί να μας χρεώσει από 0 ως59 παραπάνω δευτερόλεπτα που δεν μιλήσαμε, μακροπρόθεσμα είναι σαν να χρεωνόμαστε για ένα μέσο αριθμό 30 επιπλέον δευτερολέπτων.
Στατιστικά είναι το ίδιο σαν να υπήρχε connection fee αξίας μισού λεπτού ανά κλήση. 
Αν θεωρήσουμε ακόμη και πολύ μικρό χρόνο ομιλίας ως μέση τιμή ανά κλήση, πχ τα 3 λεπτά, η επιβάρυνση από αυτό τον τρόπο χρέωσης είναι περίπου 17% έναντι της χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο και για μεγαλύτερους χρόνους προφανώς γίνεται όλο και μικρότερη.
Οι αρχικές διάφορες είναι τόσο μεγάλες που παραμένουν σημαντικές ακόμη και έτσι.
Υγ.
Υπόψιν ότι οι πολύ σύντομες κλήσεις 1-3 δευτερολέπτων δεν χρεώνονται άρα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για κλήσεις 60+ δευτερολέπτων, πράγμα που στην πράξη μικραίνει την πιο πάνω θεωρητική επιβάρυνση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Η Callingcredit χρεωνει ανα λεπτο, δηλαδη κληση π.χ. 10 δευτερολεπτων χρεωνεται ως κληση ενος λεπτου. Στη Modulus θα χρεωθεις μονο για τα 10 δευτερολεπτα, δηλαδη 10/60 * τη χρεωση ανα λεπτο που γραφει.
> Τις κλησεις ας πουμε 1 και 2 δευτερολεπτων που εχεις υπολογισει χρεωση 0,0197 στη Modulus, η πραγματικη χρεωση ειναι το 1/60 αυτης και τα 2/60 αυτης αντιστοιχα.
> 
> Αυτο κανει σιγουρα καποια διαφορα στη χρεωση και αν το συνυπολογισεις θα φτασει πιστευω το ποσοστο που εχεις υπολογισει τωρα και κατω απο 60%.
> 
> Η συνολικη εικονα δεν αλλαζει φυσικα και το οτι η Calling Credit ειναι αισθητα φθηνοτερη ηταν εξ'αρχης γνωστο. Αλλα τελικα η διαφορα ειναι καπως μικροτερη απο το αναμενομενο λογω αυτων των λεπτομερειων (χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο στη modulus και χρεωση ΦΠΑ και προμηθειας τροπου πληρωμης στην Calling Credit).





> Επειδή η έξτρα χρέωση λόγω χρέωσης ανά λεπτό μπορεί να μας χρεώσει από 0 ως59 παραπάνω δευτερόλεπτα που δεν μιλήσαμε, μακροπρόθεσμα είναι σαν να χρεωνόμαστε για ένα μέσο αριθμό 30 επιπλέον δευτερολέπτων.
> Στατιστικά είναι το ίδιο σαν να υπήρχε connection fee αξίας μισού λεπτού ανά κλήση. 
> Αν θεωρήσουμε ακόμη και πολύ μικρό χρόνο ομιλίας ως μέση τιμή ανά κλήση, πχ τα 3 λεπτά, η επιβάρυνση από αυτό τον τρόπο χρέωσης είναι περίπου 17% έναντι της χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο και για μεγαλύτερους χρόνους προφανώς γίνεται όλο και μικρότερη.
> Οι αρχικές διάφορες είναι τόσο μεγάλες που παραμένουν σημαντικές ακόμη και έτσι.
> Υγ.
> Υπόψιν ότι οι πολύ σύντομες κλήσεις 1-3 δευτερολέπτων δεν χρεώνονται άρα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για κλήσεις 60+ δευτερολέπτων, πράγμα που στην πράξη μικραίνει την πιο πάνω θεωρητική επιβάρυνση.


Οκ παίδες πάμε να το δούμε ποιο σοβαρά λοιπόν.
Από κάτω είναι οι χρεώσεις για το σπίτι μου του Μήνα Απριλίου από την Modulus.
Άλλαξα απλά τους αριθμούς στο excel που μου έκανε export η modulus
Κάνω Roundup του nearest minute προς τα πάνω για την CallingCredit
Υπολογίζω το λεπτό στη CallingCredit Χ 29,2% γιατί έβαλα 10€ με paypal και με χρέωσαν 12.92€
Έχω Free τις κλήσεις στην CallingCredit μέχρι 4sec

Η τελική διαφορά μεταξή των 2 είναι η CallingCredit στη δικιά μου χρήση να είναι *310%* ποιο φτηνή σε σχέση με τη Modulus και η διαφορά θα ήταν χαοτικά μεγαλύτερη αν είχα πολλές κλήσεις κινητών που από εδώ και πέρα θα έχω βέβαια γιατί ελευθερωθήκαμε.

Χρεώσεις με Modulus *25,1537 €*
Χρεώσεις με CallingCredit *8,1073 €*

Απλά δεν υπάρχει.


   Modulus    CallingCredit Ημερομηνία / ΏραΤύπος ΚλήσηςΌνομα ΠροορισμούΑριθμός ΠροορισμούΔιάρκεια ΚλήσηςΚόστος Κλήσης Διάρκεια Κλήσης Upped to minΔιάρκεια σε ΛεπτάΚόστος Κλήσης01/04/2020 11:13:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 11:14:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 12:02:53OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:520,1042 € 00:05:0050,032301/04/2020 12:54:57OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 13:00:12OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 13:44:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:10:290,2083 € 00:11:00110,0710601/04/2020 14:19:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 14:56:43OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:23:320,4687 € 00:24:00240,1550401/04/2020 19:52:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:210,0911 € 00:05:0050,032301/04/2020 20:22:13OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 20:43:30OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 20:43:53OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000001/04/2020 21:34:24OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 12:17:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:010,0130 € Free0002/04/2020 12:17:53OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:180,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064602/04/2020 12:33:33OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 12:33:55OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:190,0260 € 00:02:0020,0129202/04/2020 12:35:32OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 12:36:17OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 20:27:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:370,1823 € 00:09:0090,0581402/04/2020 20:36:26OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 20:36:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:340,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387602/04/2020 22:45:52OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:28:420,5729 € 00:29:00290,1873402/04/2020 23:14:43OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 23:15:15OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000002/04/2020 23:15:57OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:380,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129203/04/2020 10:35:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:13:020,2604 € 00:14:00140,0904404/04/2020 10:44:56OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 10:45:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 10:46:54OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:040,0130 € Free0004/04/2020 10:47:22OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 13:45:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 17:04:56OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 17:05:58OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 17:07:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:520,0781 € 00:04:0040,0258404/04/2020 18:27:13OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:520,1823 € 00:09:0090,0581404/04/2020 18:47:03OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000004/04/2020 18:48:07OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:14:190,2864 € 00:15:00150,096904/04/2020 19:51:25OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:210,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387604/04/2020 21:15:08OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:360,0781 € 00:04:0040,0258404/04/2020 21:19:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:350,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193804/04/2020 21:22:43OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:220,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129204/04/2020 21:24:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:170,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064605/04/2020 10:31:58OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:040,1302 € 00:07:0070,0452205/04/2020 10:40:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:370,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129205/04/2020 20:43:53OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:30:550,6119 € 00:31:00310,2002605/04/2020 20:50:56OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:090,0651 € 00:04:0040,0258405/04/2020 21:15:34OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:140,0911 € 00:05:0050,032305/04/2020 21:53:59OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 13:36:25OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:09:240,1953 € 00:10:00100,064606/04/2020 13:39:59OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:02:520,1823 € 00:03:0030,02325606/04/2020 13:44:44OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 13:45:00OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 13:46:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:230,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129206/04/2020 13:47:50OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 13:48:26OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:20:130,4036 € 00:21:00210,1356606/04/2020 13:57:15OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:120,0130 € 00:01:0010,00775206/04/2020 15:14:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:320,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193806/04/2020 16:53:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 16:54:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 16:54:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 18:39:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:440,1562 € 00:08:0080,0516806/04/2020 18:55:45OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:17:160,3515 € 00:18:00180,1162806/04/2020 20:44:00OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000006/04/2020 23:41:45OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:15:550,3255 € 00:16:00160,1033607/04/2020 09:46:40OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000007/04/2020 18:04:35OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:28:580,5729 € 00:29:00290,1873407/04/2020 22:01:45OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000007/04/2020 22:28:57OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 09:41:28OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:21:370,4297 € 00:22:00220,1421208/04/2020 10:50:28OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:010,1432 € 00:08:0080,0516808/04/2020 12:18:03OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:500,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064608/04/2020 14:35:13OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 14:42:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:200,1302 € 00:07:0070,0452208/04/2020 20:34:32OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:13:560,2864 € 00:14:00140,0904408/04/2020 20:49:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 20:49:50OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 20:50:01OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 20:50:45OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 21:31:19OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 21:56:26OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000008/04/2020 22:08:36OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:440,1823 € 00:09:0090,0581409/04/2020 12:28:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:070,1432 € 00:08:0080,0516809/04/2020 20:56:46OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000009/04/2020 20:57:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:350,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387609/04/2020 21:03:43OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:260,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387609/04/2020 21:09:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:470,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064609/04/2020 21:10:12OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000009/04/2020 21:10:34OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:500,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064609/04/2020 21:12:10OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000009/04/2020 21:12:34OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000009/04/2020 21:12:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000009/04/2020 21:13:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:070,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064609/04/2020 21:13:32OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:510,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064610/04/2020 10:18:56OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:220,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064610/04/2020 11:02:31OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:470,1432 € 00:07:0070,0452210/04/2020 11:06:59OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:10:150,2083 € 00:11:00110,0710610/04/2020 11:38:33OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:090,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064610/04/2020 11:58:25OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 11:58:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 12:01:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 12:05:54OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 12:08:17OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 12:08:36OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 12:17:20OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:170,1693 € 00:09:0090,0581410/04/2020 15:09:10OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:490,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064610/04/2020 21:08:34OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 21:09:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 21:10:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 21:11:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000010/04/2020 21:11:42OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:11:130,2213 € 00:12:00120,0775210/04/2020 21:34:06OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:27:010,5338 € 00:28:00280,1808811/04/2020 11:57:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:500,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387611/04/2020 13:36:55OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:14:070,2864 € 00:15:00150,096911/04/2020 13:53:38OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:480,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064611/04/2020 14:03:32OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:560,1042 € 00:05:0050,032311/04/2020 14:59:45OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:21:440,4297 € 00:22:00220,1421211/04/2020 15:21:57OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:220,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129211/04/2020 15:23:36OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:21:330,4297 € 00:22:00220,1421211/04/2020 19:37:09OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:10:190,2083 € 00:11:00110,0710611/04/2020 19:49:37OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000011/04/2020 19:50:07OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000011/04/2020 19:51:05OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000011/04/2020 19:51:22OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:120,0130 € 00:01:0010,00775211/04/2020 19:53:12OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:390,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387612/04/2020 10:29:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:18:160,3646 € 00:19:00190,1227412/04/2020 10:54:40OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000012/04/2020 11:33:07OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000012/04/2020 14:06:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000012/04/2020 14:37:18OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:440,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064612/04/2020 20:50:31OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:09:550,1953 € 00:10:00100,064612/04/2020 21:00:44OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:110,0651 € 00:04:0040,0258412/04/2020 21:46:53OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:590,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064612/04/2020 21:48:19OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:110,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064612/04/2020 21:48:58OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:350,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387612/04/2020 21:48:58OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:350,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387613/04/2020 01:27:30OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:120,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:28:05OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:040,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:29:07OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000013/04/2020 01:29:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:140,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:30:06OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:010,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:30:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000013/04/2020 01:30:56Outboundmodulus Network003021XXXXXXXX00:00:050,0000 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:37:19Outboundmodulus Network003021XXXXXXXX00:00:110,0000 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:37:45OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:130,0130 € 00:01:0010,00775213/04/2020 01:39:52OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:030,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:41:03OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:030,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 01:52:27OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:070,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 02:14:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:260,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 10:28:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:140,1042 € 00:06:0060,0387613/04/2020 11:08:49OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:290,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 11:09:40OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:340,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193813/04/2020 11:17:54OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:070,1432 € 00:08:0080,0516813/04/2020 12:57:58OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:230,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193813/04/2020 13:00:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:400,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 13:02:20OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:080,0911 € 00:05:0050,032313/04/2020 13:07:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:240,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 15:04:46OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000013/04/2020 18:41:46OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:220,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064613/04/2020 18:47:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:11:130,2213 € 00:12:00120,0775213/04/2020 18:53:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000013/04/2020 18:53:24OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:070,0911 € 00:05:0050,032313/04/2020 20:54:09OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:010,0130 € Free0013/04/2020 21:16:28OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:130,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064614/04/2020 13:20:19OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:10:590,6640 € 00:11:00110,08527214/04/2020 15:20:24OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:300,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129214/04/2020 15:22:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:160,0651 € 00:04:0040,0258414/04/2020 15:46:01OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:580,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064614/04/2020 20:13:10OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:12:030,2474 € 00:13:00130,0839814/04/2020 20:22:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:22:120,4427 € 00:23:00230,1485814/04/2020 21:02:40OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:210,0911 € 00:05:0050,032315/04/2020 12:56:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:570,1042 € 00:05:0050,032315/04/2020 13:27:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000015/04/2020 13:27:59OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:390,1562 € 00:08:0080,0516815/04/2020 14:29:10OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:530,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129215/04/2020 16:18:27OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:18:020,3646 € 00:19:00190,1227415/04/2020 19:12:55OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:030,0260 € 00:02:0020,0129215/04/2020 22:18:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:360,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129215/04/2020 22:29:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000015/04/2020 22:30:10OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:16:280,3255 € 00:17:00170,1098215/04/2020 22:51:30OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:550,1432 € 00:07:0070,0452215/04/2020 23:03:20OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:350,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193816/04/2020 12:01:44OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:11:090,2213 € 00:12:00120,0775216/04/2020 12:30:43OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000016/04/2020 14:15:00OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000016/04/2020 14:15:34OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000016/04/2020 14:17:03OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000016/04/2020 19:53:08OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:13:370,2734 € 00:14:00140,0904416/04/2020 21:16:49OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000016/04/2020 23:18:06OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:090,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064617/04/2020 12:15:08OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:190,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387617/04/2020 12:27:28OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000017/04/2020 21:31:14OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000017/04/2020 21:31:54OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:010,0130 € Free0017/04/2020 21:32:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000017/04/2020 21:38:02OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:15:380,3125 € 00:16:00160,1033618/04/2020 10:35:19OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000018/04/2020 10:54:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000018/04/2020 10:55:00OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:10:490,2213 € 00:11:00110,0710618/04/2020 11:14:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:090,0911 € 00:05:0050,032318/04/2020 11:19:12OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:210,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064618/04/2020 11:22:59OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:500,1042 € 00:05:0050,032318/04/2020 11:28:28OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000018/04/2020 11:29:06OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000018/04/2020 11:48:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:260,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193818/04/2020 11:51:50OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:120,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064618/04/2020 11:52:20OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:400,1432 € 00:07:0070,0452218/04/2020 20:38:43OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:430,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064618/04/2020 20:39:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:000,0521 € 00:02:0020,0129218/04/2020 22:12:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000018/04/2020 22:21:34OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:210,0260 € 00:01:0010,00775219/04/2020 00:35:31OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000019/04/2020 12:29:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000019/04/2020 12:30:20OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:200,1562 € 00:08:0080,0516819/04/2020 12:38:04OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:300,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387619/04/2020 12:40:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000019/04/2020 12:44:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:500,1042 € 00:05:0050,032319/04/2020 12:49:30OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000019/04/2020 12:49:46OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:450,0651 € 00:03:0030,0193819/04/2020 13:48:40OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:520,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387620/04/2020 18:56:22OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:10:500,2213 € 00:11:00110,0710621/04/2020 11:54:57OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:22:420,4557 € 00:23:00230,1485822/04/2020 11:48:21OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:030,0260 € 00:02:0020,0129222/04/2020 12:20:08OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000022/04/2020 12:20:48OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000022/04/2020 13:45:15OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000022/04/2020 13:56:13OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000023/04/2020 11:35:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:490,1042 € 00:05:0050,032323/04/2020 11:46:56OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:200,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129223/04/2020 11:48:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:450,0651 € 00:03:0030,0193823/04/2020 11:52:31OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:07:000,1432 € 00:07:0070,0452223/04/2020 12:25:27OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:11:010,6640 € 00:12:00120,09302423/04/2020 13:45:30OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:01:280,0391 € 00:02:0020,0129223/04/2020 13:47:26OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:220,1302 € 00:07:0070,0452223/04/2020 15:38:25OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000023/04/2020 21:12:00OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:14:180,2864 € 00:15:00150,096923/04/2020 22:52:42OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:05:470,1172 € 00:06:0060,0387624/04/2020 11:31:27OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:040,0130 € Free0024/04/2020 11:50:08OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:52:26OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:54:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:55:07OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:55:25OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:55:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 11:55:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 12:07:13OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:530,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064624/04/2020 12:21:49OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:540,0651 € 00:03:0030,0193824/04/2020 12:25:29OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:15:310,3125 € 00:16:00160,1033624/04/2020 12:26:49OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000024/04/2020 13:20:11OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:16:390,3385 € 00:17:00170,1098224/04/2020 15:04:03OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:420,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064624/04/2020 21:13:38OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:46:180,9114 € 00:47:00470,3036224/04/2020 22:00:21OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 14:06:50OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 19:11:33OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 19:12:12OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 19:38:36OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 19:38:53OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000025/04/2020 21:16:37OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:410,0651 € 00:03:0030,0193825/04/2020 21:41:47OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:310,1302 € 00:07:0070,0452227/04/2020 11:43:39OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:460,1042 € 00:05:0050,032327/04/2020 11:49:52OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:530,1823 € 00:09:0090,0581427/04/2020 12:08:55OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:29:510,5989 € 00:30:00300,193827/04/2020 13:54:55OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:100,0521 € 00:03:0030,0193827/04/2020 15:54:08OutboundGreece - Mobile00069XXXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000027/04/2020 18:52:09OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:500,0260 € 00:01:0010,0064628/04/2020 11:12:17OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:320,0130 € 00:01:0010,0064628/04/2020 11:13:18OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000028/04/2020 11:13:42OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000028/04/2020 11:15:44OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:06:330,1302 € 00:07:0070,0452228/04/2020 12:45:35OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:30:180,5989 € 00:31:00310,2002628/04/2020 18:28:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:26:460,5338 € 00:27:00270,1744228/04/2020 18:55:52OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:00:000,0000 € 00:00:000029/04/2020 09:59:23OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:21:220,4297 € 00:22:00220,1421229/04/2020 14:54:46OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:03:100,0651 € 00:04:0040,0258429/04/2020 20:16:16OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:02:590,0651 € 00:03:0030,0193829/04/2020 20:19:51OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:08:100,1693 € 00:09:0090,0581429/04/2020 20:37:41OutboundGreece - Fixed003021XXXXXXXX00:04:290,0911 € 00:05:0050,0323                        *Sum*25,1537 €  Sum8,1073 €                 CallingCredit Charges/minOriginalWith VAT       LandLine0,0050 €0,0065 €       Mobile0,0060 €0,0078 €
Υ.Γ. Αν θέλει κανείς το excel που έκανα μου το λέει.

----------


## gcf

Ε ναι, δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## BlueChris

Διόρθωσα το ποσοστό που είναι πιο φτηνή η CC... δεν είναι 67,6 αλλά *310%*

----------


## likos_de

Αν η modulus δεν είχε τέτοιες χρεώσεις οι άνθρωποι της εταιρίας τι θα έκαναν? Κλέφτες θα γίνονταν για να επιβιώσουν?

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν η modulus δεν είχε τέτοιες χρεώσεις οι άνθρωποι της εταιρίας τι θα έκαναν? Κλέφτες θα γίνονταν για να επιβιώσουν?


Μαζι σου, να μην ποσταρουμε δηλαδή ποιο φτηνες λυσεις? Φανταζομαι δεν ψωνιζεις ποτε απο ebay αλλα τα αγοραζεις ολα απο το eshop της γειτονιάς σου σε 3πλασια τιμή, σωστά?

Πέρα από πλάκα τωρα η modulus ειναι παρα πολυ καλη με πολυ καλες τιμές και είμαι συνδρομητής απο τότε που viva αποφασισε να μας στειλει ολους (ποιο πριν ημουν altec που εκλεισε)

----------


## likos_de

> Μαζι σου, να μην ποσταρουμε δηλαδή ποιο φτηνες λυσεις? Φανταζομαι δεν ψωνιζεις ποτε απο ebay αλλα τα αγοραζεις ολα απο το eshop της γειτονιάς σου σε 3πλασια τιμή, σωστά?
> 
> Πέρα από πλάκα τωρα η modulus ειναι παρα πολυ καλη με πολυ καλες τιμές και είμαι συνδρομητής απο τότε που viva αποφασισε να μας στειλει ολους (ποιο πριν ημουν altec που εκλεισε)


Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν και ποιο φθηνές λύσεις και ποιες είναι αυτές αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε και γιατί οι χρεώσεις σε κάποιους είναι ποιο υψηλές απο άλλους. 

Η modulus μια χαρά είναι για να διατηρήσεις έναν αριθμό για εισερχόμενες, σε καλή τιμή για την ποιότητα που παίρνεις.

----------


## BlueChris

> Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν και ποιο φθηνές λύσεις και ποιες είναι αυτές αλλά θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε και γιατί οι χρεώσεις σε κάποιους είναι ποιο υψηλές απο άλλους. 
> 
> Η modulus μια χαρά είναι για να διατηρήσεις έναν αριθμό για εισερχόμενες, σε καλή τιμή για την ποιότητα που παίρνεις.


Μα και εγώ μια χαρά ήμουν, απλά μάνα γιος μέσα στο σπίτι το ξεκατινιασαν για αυτό άρχισα να ψάχνομαι. 
Με 10€ πριν τον κορωνοιο έβγαζα 3μηνο άνετα.

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση... έχω την callingcredit σαν sip... αν πέσει πχ το Freepbx θα καταλάβει πως έπεσε και θα πάει στο επόμενο trunk? η δεν υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό?
Με το modulus νομίζω πως το κέντρο μου το καταλαβαίνει αν πέσει.

----------


## stelakis1914

Πρέπει να ορίσεις στα outbound routes και το trunk της modulus σαν δεύτερη επιλογή αν θέλεις να έχεις κάλυψη. Στην πράξη δεν μου έχει συμβεί να χρειαστεί να περάσει στην δεύτερη προτεραιότητα.

----------


## BlueChris

> Πρέπει να ορίσεις στα outbound routes και το trunk της modulus σαν δεύτερη επιλογή αν θέλεις να έχεις κάλυψη. Στην πράξη δεν μου έχει συμβεί να χρειαστεί να περάσει στην δεύτερη προτεραιότητα.


Ναι το έχω κάνει αυτό, αυτό που θέλω είναι αν δεν δίνει γραμμή η CC παρόλο που κάνει register σε αυτήν, να πηγαίνει modulus αλλά είναι βαρύ αυτό.
Βρήκα ένα script που τσεκαρει την πόρτα του provider αλλά πχ αν παίζει η πόρτα αλλά έχει πρόβλημα εξερχομένων η modulus ή η cc είναι άχρηστο.

----------


## mpokeras

Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να βάλω τον λογαριασμό μου callingcredit.com  (τον οποίο έφτιαξα ενώ περίμενα να μου απαντήσει το τεχνικό της modulus) σε ένα Grandstream GXP1628 σαν δεύτερο SIP λογαριασμό. 

Στην συσκευή σαν λογαριασμός 1 είναι το τηλεφωνικό κεντρο στο οποίο κουμπώνει η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (αστικά-υπεραστικά) και η Modulus (διεθνή).  Θέλω να βάλω την  callingcredit.com σε αυτή την συσκευή σαν backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες.

Βάζω τα settings που δίνουν στην σελίδα τους, δείχνει ότι γίνεται το registration αλλά δεν καλεί.

Ο λογαριασμός μου είναι ενεργοποιημένος και δουλεύει  με άλλους τρόπους που περιγράφουν στην σελίδα τους.

----------


## Giama

Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα σε Fritz. Σε 7590 εχω βαλει εναν λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δουλευει κανονικα. Σε 7490 εχω βαλει με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις αλλον λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δεν παιζει με τιποτα (το registration μαλλον γινεται κανονικα αφου το εικονιδιο ειναι πρασινο αλλα καλωντας καποιο νουμερο ειναι απλα νεκρο, δεν κανει τιποτα).

Το τελευταιο που ειχα σκεφτει ηταν το SIP enable μεσα απο το account αν τυχον δεν ειχε γινει, το οποιο το ξαναεκανα χωρις αποτελεσμα.

Αν γνωριζει καποιος το μυστικο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να βάλω τον λογαριασμό μου callingcredit.com  (τον οποίο έφτιαξα ενώ περίμενα να μου απαντήσει το τεχνικό της modulus) σε ένα Grandstream GXP1628 σαν δεύτερο SIP λογαριασμό. 
> 
> Στην συσκευή σαν λογαριασμός 1 είναι το τηλεφωνικό κεντρο στο οποίο κουμπώνει η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (αστικά-υπεραστικά) και η Modulus (διεθνή).  Θέλω να βάλω την  callingcredit.com σε αυτή την συσκευή σαν backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες.
> 
> Βάζω τα settings που δίνουν στην σελίδα τους, δείχνει ότι γίνεται το registration αλλά δεν καλεί.
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός μου είναι ενεργοποιημένος και δουλεύει  με άλλους τρόπους που περιγράφουν στην σελίδα τους.







> Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα σε Fritz. Σε 7590 εχω βαλει εναν λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δουλευει κανονικα. Σε 7490 εχω βαλει με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις αλλον λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δεν παιζει με τιποτα (το registration μαλλον γινεται κανονικα αφου το εικονιδιο ειναι πρασινο αλλα καλωντας καποιο νουμερο ειναι απλα νεκρο, δεν κανει τιποτα).
> 
> Το τελευταιο που ειχα σκεφτει ηταν το SIP enable μεσα απο το account αν τυχον δεν ειχε γινει, το οποιο το ξαναεκανα χωρις αποτελεσμα.
> 
> Αν γνωριζει καποιος το μυστικο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!


Το μυστικό είναι ότι δεν βάζετε μπροστά το 0030 μπροστά από κάθε κλήση. Στο freepbx και στο zoiper μπαίνουν εύκολα στα settings του λογαριασμού.

----------


## Giama

> Το μυστικό είναι ότι δεν βάζετε μπροστά το 0030 μπροστά από κάθε κλήση.


Μακαρι να ηταν αυτο αλλα δεν ειναι δυστυχως...
Ειτε με 0030 ειτε χωρις, κληση δεν βγαινει. Απολυτη νεκρα και μετα απο περιπου βγαινει σημα κατειλλημενου/προβληματος, υποθετω απο το ρουτερ απευθειας.

Με την εφαρμογη mobileVoIP ολα μια χαρα αλλα το θεμα ειναι να παιξει και εκει που πρεπει...

----------


## stelakis1914

Έχεις ελέγξει τα dial plans σου;

----------


## Giama

> Έχεις ελέγξει τα dial plans σου;


(Νομίζω πως) ναι. Υποτίθεται πως έχω βάλει σε όλα μα όλα ακριβώς τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις με τον άλλο λογαριασμό Calling Credit που δουλεύει κανονικά στο Fritz 7590.
Αυτό που θα κάνω τώρα είναι να αλλάξω στο λογαριασμό που ήδη δουλεύει το username/pass με αυτά του άλλου λογαριασμού, οπότε εκεί θα έχω 100% τις ίδιες συνθήκες και θα καταλάβω ίσως περισσότερα.
Ο λόγος που δεν το έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα είναι ότι τα δύο Fritz βρίσκονται σε άλλη χώρα και δεν μπορώ να απενεργοποιήσω τον λογαριασμό της Calling Credit στο Fritz 7490 ώστε να τον ενεργοποιήσω στο 7590 για να μπορέσω να το δοκιμάσω. Εκτός αν δεν πειράζει να είναι ταυτόχρονα registered σε δύο συσκευές. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι δυνατόν να είναι ταυτόχρονα σε δύο συσκευές registered ο λογαριασμός της Calling Credit;

----------


## stelakis1914

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι δυνατόν να είναι ταυτόχρονα σε δύο συσκευές registered ο λογαριασμός της Calling Credit;


Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός σε αριθμό συσκευών. Στον δεύτερο λογαριασμό έχεις ενεργοποιήσει την πρόσβαση SIP;

----------


## Giama

> Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός σε αριθμό συσκευών. Στον δεύτερο λογαριασμό έχεις ενεργοποιήσει την πρόσβαση SIP;


Υποτιθεται ναι. Το ξαναεκανα πριν λιγες μερες για σιγουρια και δοκιμασα μετα απο 2 μερες για να εχει περασει σιγουρα η ρυθμιση (γραφει σε περιπου 15 λεπτα) αλλα παλι τζιφος.
Ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια οτι μπορω να κανω register κι απο δυο συσκευες, θα μπορεσω τωρα να το ψαξω πιο εντατικα. Αν το λυσω θα το αναφερω εδω.

Update: Το δοκιμασα μολις στο 7590 και καλει κανονικα, αρα μαλλον καποια ρυθμιση δεν θα την εχω ιδια στο 7490.

----------


## mpokeras

> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να βάλω τον λογαριασμό μου callingcredit.com  (τον οποίο έφτιαξα ενώ περίμενα να μου απαντήσει το τεχνικό της modulus) σε ένα Grandstream GXP1628 σαν δεύτερο SIP λογαριασμό. 
> 
> Στην συσκευή σαν λογαριασμός 1 είναι το τηλεφωνικό κεντρο στο οποίο κουμπώνει η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (αστικά-υπεραστικά) και η Modulus (διεθνή).  Θέλω να βάλω την  callingcredit.com σε αυτή την συσκευή σαν backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες.
> 
> Βάζω τα settings που δίνουν στην σελίδα τους, δείχνει ότι γίνεται το registration αλλά δεν καλεί.
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός μου είναι ενεργοποιημένος και δουλεύει  με άλλους τρόπους που περιγράφουν στην σελίδα τους.



Καμία σχέση με το 0030, σήμερα μου απάντησε η callingcredit.com  και με συμβούλεψε να αλλάξω πόρτα, από 5060 να βάλω 6000. Δούλεψε αμέσως! (το πρόθεμα χώρας είναι πάντα απαραίτητο).

Επίσης μου απάντησε και η modulus, κι αυτοί μου είπαν να αλλάξω πόρτα και να πάω απο 5060 στην 6050, κι αυτή δούλεψε αμέσως!

Να υποθέσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει γουρουνιές; είχαν καιρό να τα κάνουν, λέτε να τα άρχισαν πάλι;

----------


## Giama

> Καμία σχέση με το 0030, σήμερα μου απάντησε η callingcredit.com  και με συμβούλεψε να αλλάξω πόρτα, από 5060 να βάλω 6000. Δούλεψε αμέσως! (το πρόθεμα χώρας είναι πάντα απαραίτητο).


Ευχαριστω που ενημερωσες και εδω! Θα το δοκιμασω και στη δικη μου περιπτωση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Καμία σχέση με το 0030, σήμερα μου απάντησε η callingcredit.com  και με συμβούλεψε να αλλάξω πόρτα, από 5060 να βάλω 6000. Δούλεψε αμέσως! (το πρόθεμα χώρας είναι πάντα απαραίτητο).
> 
> Επίσης μου απάντησε και η modulus, κι αυτοί μου είπαν να αλλάξω πόρτα και να πάω απο 5060 στην 6050, κι αυτή δούλεψε αμέσως!
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ κάνει γουρουνιές; είχαν καιρό να τα κάνουν, λέτε να τα άρχισαν πάλι;


Ώπα καλό και δεν το ήξερα αυτό για τις πόρτες αν και δεν θέλω να αλλάξω κάτι γιατί παγκόσμια όλα τα router έχουν default την 5060 σαν high priority στο QoS.

----------


## RpMz

εχει σηκώσει κανένας sip trunk για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σε callcredit.com ?

----------


## BlueChris

> εχει σηκώσει κανένας sip trunk για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σε callcredit.com ?


Δεν υπάρχει αυτό... μήπως εννοείς callingcredit.com? αν ναι οι ρυθμίσεις είναι απλές και σου παραθέτω του Freepbx μου 



```
PEER Details: 
username=YourUsername
type=peer
secret=YourPassword
qualify=yes
nat=yes
insecure=very
host=sip.callingcredit.com
fromuser=0030Andthenumberyouhadverified
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
allow=alaw
```

Επίσης στο Outbound Route της Calling Credit πρέπει να βάλεις το 0030 σαν Prepend στο dialplan.

----------


## RpMz

Έχεις δίκιο το callingcredit εννοούσα! Σε ευχαριστώ για της οδηγίες!

Στο incoming / Register String συμπληρώνω τίποτα?

----------


## BlueChris

> Έχεις δίκιο το callingcredit εννοούσα! Σε ευχαριστώ για της οδηγίες!
> 
> Στο incoming / Register String συμπληρώνω τίποτα?


Κανονικά δεν χρειάζεται αλλά εγώ το έχω βάλει να σου πω την αλήθεια παρόλο που δεν έχουμε εισερχόμενες από εκεί.



```
YourUsername:YourPassword@sip.callingcredit.com/YourUsername
```

----------


## RpMz

Έπαιξε μια χαρά!!

Σε ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σου!

----------


## kostas2005

> Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος να βάλω τον λογαριασμό μου callingcredit.com  (τον οποίο έφτιαξα ενώ περίμενα να μου απαντήσει το τεχνικό της modulus) σε ένα Grandstream GXP1628 σαν δεύτερο SIP λογαριασμό. 
> 
> Στην συσκευή σαν λογαριασμός 1 είναι το τηλεφωνικό κεντρο στο οποίο κουμπώνει η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ (αστικά-υπεραστικά) και η Modulus (διεθνή).  Θέλω να βάλω την  callingcredit.com σε αυτή την συσκευή σαν backup για τις δύσκολες ώρες.
> 
> Βάζω τα settings που δίνουν στην σελίδα τους, δείχνει ότι γίνεται το registration αλλά δεν καλεί.
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός μου είναι ενεργοποιημένος και δουλεύει  με άλλους τρόπους που περιγράφουν στην σελίδα τους.







> Εχω το ιδιο προβλημα σε Fritz. Σε 7590 εχω βαλει εναν λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δουλευει κανονικα. Σε 7490 εχω βαλει με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις αλλον λογαριασμο Calling Credit και δεν παιζει με τιποτα (το registration μαλλον γινεται κανονικα αφου το εικονιδιο ειναι πρασινο αλλα καλωντας καποιο νουμερο ειναι απλα νεκρο, δεν κανει τιποτα).
> 
> Το τελευταιο που ειχα σκεφτει ηταν το SIP enable μεσα απο το account αν τυχον δεν ειχε γινει, το οποιο το ξαναεκανα χωρις αποτελεσμα.
> 
> Αν γνωριζει καποιος το μυστικο θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!


Την 6000 την ειχα αναφέρει παλιότερα αλλού γιατι και εγω κοντεψα να τρελαθώ, απλά τώρα ειδα το thread.

Βλέπω μιλάτε για ΟΤΕ εγω το πρόβλημα το είχα και εχω με wind.
Μια 50 και μια 100.
Ενω το mobilevoip κλπ η το wave συνδέονταν κανονικά τα  dect gigaset η κάτι 3102 εκαναν τα δικά τους.
Η wind το έπαιζε Κινέζος και μόνο μετά απο τσακωμούς έλεγαν οτι είναι κάποιες καμπίνες Οτε σαν αυτή που παίρνω (τουλάχιστον στην μια γραμμή) και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι.
Μετα την πρώτη φορά δεν το καταχωρουσαν σαν βλάβη καν.
Επαιρνα κανονική εξωτερική ip αλλά δεν μπορούσα να αλλάξω dns στα πετσοκομενα μοντεμ τους.

Το ενα dect το πέταξα σε ενα vpn που από wind 50 με έβγαζε σε άλλη wind 50 (pstn)
Όλα καλά...

Στην άλλη γραμμή το 3102 το γύρισα σε tls και δούλεψε στην Omni αλλά υπήρχε θεμα με την betamax που δεν υποστηρίζει.
Επίσης ένα άλλο dect gigaset μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

Κατάφερα ψάχνοντας βρήκα την 6000 για betamax και κάτι δοκίμασα με pbxes, Η omni μου έδωσαν εναλλακτική πόρτα αλλά δεν έπαιζαν νομίζω τότε οι εσωτερικές μεταξύ εξαψηφιων γιατί μόλις το έφτιαχναν .

Εννοείται πήρα τον εξοπλισμό και τον έβαλα σε άλλες γραμμές και έπαιξε απευθειας χωρίς πόρτες tls κλπ.

----------


## Giama

Μετά από πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να δοκιμάσω την 6000 για την Callingcredit στο Fritz 7490 και δεν παίζει. Η Modulus στην 5060 παίζει κανονικά.

Μάλλον σε μένα φταίει το πώς έχω στήσει το δίκτυο, το οποίο το έφτιαξα από απόσταση προσωρινά μέχρι να μπορέσω να πάω στο χώρο να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο (π.χ. ethernet και DMZ ή block IPs).

Η σύνδεση είναι της Inalan. Το Fritz 7490 παίρνει δίκτυο μέσω wi-fi και το αναμεταδίδει και στο Fritz είναι ρυθμισμένα και τα τηλέφωνα. Η Modulus στην 5060 παίζει κανονικά, η Callingcredit είτε κανονικά είτε με 6000 δεν παίζει καθόλου (καλείς και είναι απολύτως νεκρό).

Ο λογαριασμός της Callingcredit είναι σίγουρα ενεργός για SIP, αφού βάζοντάς το σε ένα 7590 σε άλλο χώρο λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον πρέπει να ανοίξω τη θύρα 6000 στο router της Inalan και πιθανότατα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα; (Σε τέτοια θέματα δεν το έχω ιδιαίτερα)

----------


## xaris333

Κατι άλλο είναι, δε χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις καμία πόρτα για εξερχόμενες.

----------


## Giama

> Μετά από πολύ καιρό κατάφερα να δοκιμάσω την 6000 για την Callingcredit στο Fritz 7490 και δεν παίζει. Η Modulus στην 5060 παίζει κανονικά.
> 
> Μάλλον σε μένα φταίει το πώς έχω στήσει το δίκτυο, το οποίο το έφτιαξα από απόσταση προσωρινά μέχρι να μπορέσω να πάω στο χώρο να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο (π.χ. ethernet και DMZ ή block IPs).
> 
> Η σύνδεση είναι της Inalan. Το Fritz 7490 παίρνει δίκτυο μέσω wi-fi και το αναμεταδίδει και στο Fritz είναι ρυθμισμένα και τα τηλέφωνα. Η Modulus στην 5060 παίζει κανονικά, η Callingcredit είτε κανονικά είτε με 6000 δεν παίζει καθόλου (καλείς και είναι απολύτως νεκρό).
> 
> Ο λογαριασμός της Callingcredit είναι σίγουρα ενεργός για SIP, αφού βάζοντάς το σε ένα 7590 σε άλλο χώρο λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι μάλλον πρέπει να ανοίξω τη θύρα 6000 στο router της Inalan και πιθανότατα θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα; (Σε τέτοια θέματα δεν το έχω ιδιαίτερα)


Ακομα εχω το προβλημα δυστυχως. Το μονο επιπλεον που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι μηπως η τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ειναι το προβλημα, ειναι μια απλη αναλογικη ενσυρματη που συνδεεται στη fon θυρα του Fritz. Η Modulus με την ιδια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη καλει κανονικα. Η Calling Credit φαινεται στο menu του Fritz να κανει register κανονικα αλλα δεν μπορω να πραγματοποιησω κλησεις.

Χρησιμοποιει κανεις την Calling Credit με απλη αναλογικη ενσυρματη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη;
(Δεν εχει καποιο ασυρματο εκει για να δοκιμασω, θα πρεπει να αγοραστει συσκευη δηλαδη, γι'αυτο ρωταω πρωτα εδω)

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## BlueChris

> Ακομα εχω το προβλημα δυστυχως. Το μονο επιπλεον που μπορω να σκεφτω ειναι μηπως η τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ειναι το προβλημα, ειναι μια απλη αναλογικη ενσυρματη που συνδεεται στη fon θυρα του Fritz. Η Modulus με την ιδια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη καλει κανονικα. Η Calling Credit φαινεται στο menu του Fritz να κανει register κανονικα αλλα δεν μπορω να πραγματοποιησω κλησεις.
> 
> Χρησιμοποιει κανεις την Calling Credit με απλη αναλογικη ενσυρματη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη;
> (Δεν εχει καποιο ασυρματο εκει για να δοκιμασω, θα πρεπει να αγοραστει συσκευη δηλαδη, γι'αυτο ρωταω πρωτα εδω)
> 
> Ευχαριστω πολυ!


Πιο codec έχεις δηλώσει στην calling credit?

----------


## Giama

> Πιο codec έχεις δηλώσει στην calling credit?


Εννοεις στο Fritz ή καποια αλλη ρυθμιση μεσα απο το site της Calling Credit; Στο Fritz δεν εχω ρυθμισει κατι σχετικο με codec. Με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις στο ιδιο μηχανημα σε αλλη συνδεση σε αλλη χωρα επαιζε κανονικα η Calling Credit (στον ιδιο λογαριασμο).

----------


## BlueChris

> Εννοεις στο Fritz ή καποια αλλη ρυθμιση μεσα απο το site της Calling Credit; Στο Fritz δεν εχω ρυθμισει κατι σχετικο με codec. Με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις στο ιδιο μηχανημα σε αλλη συνδεση σε αλλη χωρα επαιζε κανονικα η Calling Credit (στον ιδιο λογαριασμο).


Α οκ, ρώτησα βασικά γιατί και εμένα στην αρχή δεν μου έπαιζε αλλά μετά είδα το config μου και είχα g722 που δεν τον υποστηρίζει και γύρισα σε 711a

----------


## nadware

Λυπάμαι αν διακόπτω τη ροή, αλλά έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την voipalot; Θα με ενδιέφερε κάποιο feedback σχετικά με την ποιότητα κλήσεων, ώστε να τη συγκρίνω με αυτήν της callingcredit...

Επίσης η δημιουργία λογαριασμού με νούμερο άλλης χώρας (εγώ χρησιμοποίησα κινητό Αφγανιστάν), επιτρέπει την αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας χωρίς ΦΠΑ. Για όποιον του φανεί χρήσιμο...

----------


## stelakis1914

Την ίδια ποιότητα παρέχουν όλες οι εταιρείες της betamax. Επιλέγεις αυτήν που βολεύει βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου.

----------


## nadware

> Την ίδια ποιότητα παρέχουν όλες οι εταιρείες της betamax. Επιλέγεις αυτήν που βολεύει βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου.


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση! Δεν πίστευα (δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία) ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά παρά μόνο ο τιμοκατάλογος. Πολύ χρήσιμο!

----------


## pan.nl

Μπορεί να το έχω ξαναβάλει, αλλά αυτό το link δίνει μια συνοπτική εικόνα των Betamax κλώνων ανά χώρα. 
http://www.voip-comparison.com

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Callingcredit επειδή έχει χαμηλή χρέωση σε ελληνικά κινητά (€0,006/λεπτό) αν και δε δίνει δωρεάν λεπτά σε σταθερά (αλλά έχω 1 ώρα δωρεάν τον μήνα μέσω Skype σε σταθερά). 
To Freevoipdeal είναι επίσης καλή λύση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπορεί να το έχω ξαναβάλει, αλλά αυτό το link δίνει μια συνοπτική εικόνα των Betamax κλώνων ανά χώρα. 
> http://www.voip-comparison.com
> 
> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Callingcredit επειδή έχει χαμηλή χρέωση σε ελληνικά κινητά (€0,006/λεπτό) αν και δε δίνει δωρεάν λεπτά σε σταθερά (αλλά έχω 1 ώρα δωρεάν τον μήνα μέσω Skype σε σταθερά). 
> To Freevoipdeal είναι επίσης καλή λύση.


CallingCredit και ξέρω ψωμί. Ζω μια ευτυχία σπίτι που μετά από άπειρα χρόνια αιμοδοσίας μου έρχεται κανά 4ευρω ο μήνας μαζί με το κόστος της modulus για εισερχομενες.

----------


## nadware

Θεωρείται ότι η χρήση sip σε stock dialer android smartphone δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε ποιότητα από ότι η χρήση μιας extra voip εφαρμογής όπως mobile voip; Αναφέρομαι στη χρήση μιας betamax υπηρεσίας όπως η callingcredit. Εξαρτάται από τους codec που χρησιμοποιεί ο κάθε πάροχος; Αν ναι, τι παίζει με την cosmote;

----------


## 8anos

> Θεωρείται ότι η χρήση sip σε stock dialer android smartphone δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σε ποιότητα από ότι η χρήση μιας extra voip εφαρμογής όπως mobile voip; Αναφέρομαι στη χρήση μιας betamax υπηρεσίας όπως η callingcredit. Εξαρτάται από τους codec που χρησιμοποιεί ο κάθε πάροχος; Αν ναι, τι παίζει με την cosmote;


όσες φορες το εχω δοκιμάσει δεν μου εχει δώσει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα

----------


## likos_de

Χρησιμοποιώ voipalot ένα μήνα, αλλαγή από callingcredit (ποιο φθηνά λεπτά προς κινητά-αν μιλάς πολύ αξίζει) καμία διαφορά στην ποιότητα. Betamax είναι και αυτός. Στο stock dialer του Samsung έχω παρατηρήσει καλύτερη ποιότητα από ότι σε αυτόν της oneplus. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει με άδειες στα codecs η υλοποίηση software από τους προγραμματιστες

----------


## 8anos

εχω την εντύπωση οτι η εφαρμογή της betamax χρησιμοποιεί και g729 codec οπότε εαν κάποιος καλεί μεσώ αυτής, απο δίκτυο κινητής, εχω την αίσθηση οτι έχει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα απο τον stock
Εχω καιρο βεβαια να χρησιμοποιησω τον stock dialer οποτε τα πράγματα μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει. ολα αυτα σε xiaomi και σε ενα Lg

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα της callingcredit ο client και ο stock sip account του Lineage δεν ακούγονται καλά. Σε κανένα από τα 2 δεν υπάρχει ρύθμιση codec οπότε και λειτουργώ με Zoiper γιατί διαλέγω G711.

----------


## kostas2005

μεχρι να μου προτεινουν το gswave δουλευα το zoiper.
σε οσα τηλεφωνα και να δοκιμασα ειναι καλυτερο.
βεβαια σε καποιες περιπτωσεις προτιμω client betamax.
δυστηχως οι μαμα android client παντα ειχαν θεμα.

----------


## gcf

Σε μένα (Mi 9) o stock dialer παίζει πολύ καλά.

----------


## kostas2005

καλυτερα και απο gswave η μαμα betamax? εχεις και Ελληνικούς παροχους?

----------


## stelakis1914

Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς περιστασιακά προβλήματα με το registration των betamax providers σε FreePBX; Είναι κάποιες μέρες που πεισμώνει και δεν γίνεται registered το trunk για διάστημα χοντρικά 3-48 ωρών το πολύ. Δοκιμάζω σε πόρτες 5060 & 6000 αλλά δεν επιφέρει κάποιο αποτέλσμα.

Σε άλλες συσκευές (κινητά, fritz κτλ.) στο το ίδιο δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ειδικά σε fritzbox είναι βράχος σε τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## BlueChris

> Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς περιστασιακά προβλήματα με το registration των betamax providers σε FreePBX; Είναι κάποιες μέρες που πεισμώνει και δεν γίνεται registered το trunk για διάστημα χοντρικά 3-48 ωρών το πολύ. Δοκιμάζω σε πόρτες 5060 & 6000 αλλά δεν επιφέρει κάποιο αποτέλσμα.
> 
> Σε άλλες συσκευές (κινητά, fritz κτλ.) στο το ίδιο δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ειδικά σε fritzbox είναι βράχος σε τέτοια θέματα.


Υπήρξαν πολλά θέματα τον τελευταίο καιρό. Είναι οκ τώρα αλλά ότι κλήση και να κάνω, βγαίνω ανώνυμος αριθμός και κάποιες φορές εμφανίζει ένα άσχετο κινητό. Γύρισα τις εξερχόμενες σε modulus προσωρινά  :Sad: 
Αυτά με callingcredit, εσύ ποια έχεις?

----------


## stelakis1914

CallingCredit έχω κι εγώ και modulus failover για τις εξερχόμενες. Έχω και ακόμα ένα trunk στην DiscountVoIP για κλήσεις στο UK που παρουσιάζει αισθητά λιγότερα προβλήματα. Με το caller id spoofing δεν μου έχουν αναφέρει ποτέ κάτι, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι λειτουργεί πάντα σωστά. 

Είχα αλλάξει την πόρτα στην 6000 τους προηγούμενους μήνες μήπως βοηθήσει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βελτίωσε κάτι. Από σήμερα επέστρεψα στην 5060 μέχρι να προκύψει κάτι στο μέλλον.

----------


## BlueChris

> CallingCredit έχω κι εγώ και modulus failover για τις εξερχόμενες. Έχω και ακόμα ένα trunk στην DiscountVoIP για κλήσεις στο UK που παρουσιάζει αισθητά λιγότερα προβλήματα. Με το caller id spoofing δεν μου έχουν αναφέρει ποτέ κάτι, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι λειτουργεί πάντα σωστά. 
> 
> Είχα αλλάξει την πόρτα στην 6000 τους προηγούμενους μήνες μήπως βοηθήσει αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βελτίωσε κάτι. Από σήμερα επέστρεψα στην 5060 μέχρι να προκύψει κάτι στο μέλλον.


Αν πάρεις το κινητό σου, σου βγαίνει ο δηλωμένος αριθμός σου σε κλήση από την CallingCredit?

----------


## stelakis1914

> Αν πάρεις το κινητό σου, σου βγαίνει ο δηλωμένος αριθμός σου σε κλήση από την CallingCredit?


Ναι, δοκιμασμένο σε freepbx & zoiper στο κινητό.

----------


## MyISLM

Έχει κανείς θέμα με την εμφανιση του caller id σε ελληνικούς αριθμούς ; Ενω εχω ενεργοποιημένο και επιλεγμενο αριθμο δεν εμφανίζεται προς ελληνικούς αριθμούς. Έχει μέρες

----------


## BlueChris

> Έχει κανείς θέμα με την εμφανιση του caller id σε ελληνικούς αριθμούς ; Ενω εχω ενεργοποιημένο και επιλεγμενο αριθμο δεν εμφανίζεται προς ελληνικούς αριθμούς. Έχει μέρες


Ναι καιρό τώρα. Άλλες φορές περνάει ο αριθμός που έχεις βάλει, άλλες εμφανίζει ένα κουφό αριθμό κινητού και άλλες ανώνυμο. Δυστυχώς μάλλον μας τελειώνει σιγά σιγά το έργο.

----------


## kostas2005

Συμβαίνει κατα καιρούς. Λογικά θα στρώσει.
Το άλλο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε παλιότερα με τις κλήσεις απο viber out προς κινητά cosmote υπάρχει ακόμα?

----------


## MyISLM

Έχει και εναν ινδικό νομίζω παροχο betamax like με τιμές betamax περίπου. Edit: νομίζω πως είναι αυτός




> Συμβαίνει κατα καιρούς. Λογικά θα στρώσει.


Μακάρι. Όταν καλείς σε κινητά είναι δύσκολο χωρίς caller id.




> Originally Posted by BlueChris 
> Αν πάρεις το κινητό σου, σου βγαίνει ο δηλωμένος αριθμός σου σε κλήση από την CallingCredit?
> Ναι, δοκιμασμένο σε freepbx & zoiper στο κινητό.


Πλεον σε σε ελληνικό κινητό με ελληνικό CID δεν βγαινει σωστά. Σε κινητό Three βγαίνει σωστά !!

Σε απάντηση από το customer support. Μου απήντησαν οτι αυτοί στέλνουν  το CID αλλα δεν μπορουν να εγγυηθούν το ίδιο και για τους παρόχους τους...

Σε άλλους παρόχους betamax like υπάρχει το ίδιο θέμα ; πχ VoipMove Edit: υπάρχει

----------


## BlueChris

> Συμβαίνει κατα καιρούς. Λογικά θα στρώσει.
> Το άλλο πρόβλημα που υπήρχε παλιότερα με τις κλήσεις απο viber out προς κινητά cosmote υπάρχει ακόμα?


Ωχ το κάνει και αυτό? Μου είπε σε κάποια φάση η γυναίκα μου ότι την παίρνω με viber και την έβγαζα τρελή. Δεν έχει cosmote κινητό όμως αλλά vodafone.

----------


## 8anos

> Ωχ το κάνει και αυτό? Μου είπε σε κάποια φάση η γυναίκα μου ότι την παίρνω με viber και την έβγαζα τρελή. Δεν έχει cosmote κινητό όμως αλλά vodafone.


να απενεργοποιήσει στο viber την επιλογή "Viber in calls"

----------


## 8anos

Ρε παιδιά έκανα το πρωι μια κλήση, απαντήθηκε κανονικά και μιλούσαμε,  απο ενα σημείο και μετα ο συνομιλητής επαναλάμβανε τα ιδια και τα ιδια σαν εχει κασέτα και να μην με ακούει πάρα τις προσπαθειες μου. 
Μιλάμε για κλήση διάρκειας 17 λεπτων απο τα οποια ηχογράφησα τα τελευταία 6 λεπτα γιατι ειχα φρικάρει. 
Τον ξαναπηρα μετα και ο συνομιλητής μου μια χαρά και επιμένει οτι μιλήσαμε ελάχιστα και σίγουρα οχι 17 λεπτά. 

Υπάρχει τεχνική εξήγηση για αυτό;
Η κλήση έγινε μεσω της voip εφαρμογής της betamax,ανδροιτ και miui, η κλήση είναι καταγεγραμμένη ως 17λεπτη. 
Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## astbox

Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν κατάλαβα αν ο συνομιλητής σου νόμιζε ότι κάνατε κανονική συνομιλία όλο αυτό το διάστημα ή όχι.
Το πόσο διήρκησε η κλήση έχει να κάνει με το sip, αν έλαβαν και οι δύο πλευρές 200 οκ τότε ξεκινάει και μετράει ο χρόνος. Το τι γίνεται όμως στην φωνή είναι πολύ διαφορετικό πράγμα.
Αυτό που μάλλον συνέβαινε ήταν ότι κάπου υπήρχε lag και τα λάμβανες με καθυστέρηση ή κάποιος έκανε transcoding και έστελνε διπλές/τριπλές εκδόσεις του stream. Το τελευταίο είναι απίθανο αλλά κι αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι απίθανο.
Τέσπα πιστεύω ήταν προσωρινό προβλημα, είτε στο δίκτυο είτε σε κάποιον από τους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους που μπορεί να έκανε μεγάλο αριθμό κλήσεων transcode εκείνη την ώρα και να πίταραν τα dsp ή η cpu του.

----------


## 8anos

> Πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν κατάλαβα αν ο συνομιλητής σου νόμιζε ότι κάνατε κανονική συνομιλία όλο αυτό το διάστημα ή όχι.
> Το πόσο διήρκησε η κλήση έχει να κάνει με το sip, αν έλαβαν και οι δύο πλευρές 200 οκ τότε ξεκινάει και μετράει ο χρόνος. Το τι γίνεται όμως στην φωνή είναι πολύ διαφορετικό πράγμα.
> Αυτό που μάλλον συνέβαινε ήταν ότι κάπου υπήρχε lag και τα λάμβανες με καθυστέρηση ή κάποιος έκανε transcoding και έστελνε διπλές/τριπλές εκδόσεις του stream. Το τελευταίο είναι απίθανο αλλά κι αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι απίθανο.
> Τέσπα πιστεύω ήταν προσωρινό προβλημα, είτε στο δίκτυο είτε σε κάποιον από τους ενδιάμεσους κόμβους που μπορεί να έκανε μεγάλο αριθμό κλήσεων transcode εκείνη την ώρα και να πίταραν τα dsp ή η cpu του.


καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για την απάντηση.
Ο μονος που πίστευε οτι γινόταν κανονική συνομιλία ολο αυτο το διάστημα ήμουν εγώ, οχι ο συνομιλητης μου.
Ξανάκουσα την ηχογράφηση και φαίνεται οτι άκουγα ενα κομμάτι της συνομιλίας μας, το τελευταίο οπως φαινεται,  ξανά και ξανά αφου οι επαναλήψεις ειναι πανομοιοτυπες και διαρκούν το ίδιο.

- - - Updated - - -




> κάποιος έκανε transcoding


τωρα επειδη είμαι ψιλοασχετος, αν ισχύει αυτο σημαίνει οτι κάποιος τρίτος μπήκε στο ενδιάμεσο και γιατι;

----------


## astbox

Δεν μπήκε κανένας ενδιάμεσα απλά στο μονοπάτι που ακολουθεί η κλήση περνάει από διάφορες συσκευές, κάποια από αυτές μπορεί να έχει ρυθμιστεί να κάνει transcoding για μείωση του bandwidth που χρησιμοποιεί η υπηρεσία π.χ. από g711 σε g729 που η διαφορά σε bandwidth είναι αρκετά μεγάλη που να δικαιολογεί μία τέτοια επένδυση (το transcoding γενικά στοιχίζει).
Δεν σας παρακολουθεί κάποιος και γιατί κιόλας.  :Smile:

----------


## 8anos

> Δεν μπήκε κανένας ενδιάμεσα απλά στο μονοπάτι που ακολουθεί η κλήση περνάει από διάφορες συσκευές, κάποια από αυτές μπορεί να έχει ρυθμιστεί να κάνει transcoding για μείωση του bandwidth που χρησιμοποιεί η υπηρεσία π.χ. από g711 σε g729 που η διαφορά σε bandwidth είναι αρκετά μεγάλη που να δικαιολογεί μία τέτοια επένδυση (το transcoding γενικά στοιχίζει).
> Δεν σας παρακολουθεί κάποιος και γιατί κιόλας.


Σε ευχαριστώ! Λογική εξήγηση  :Razz:

----------


## dfoust

You can now subscribe to monthly plans for unlimited calls to a country of your choice.

Now available for your account: Greece Subscription.

Unlimited calls to landlines and mobiles for only EUR 2.00 per month. 

μου ήρθε αυτό στο μαιλ το ενεργοποιησα, μια χαρά.

----------


## BlueChris

> You can now subscribe to monthly plans for unlimited calls to a country of your choice.
> 
> Now available for your account: Greece Subscription.
> 
> Unlimited calls to landlines and mobiles for only EUR 2.00 per month. 
> 
> μου ήρθε αυτό στο μαιλ το ενεργοποιησα, μια χαρά.


Που? Σε ποιον provider?

----------


## kostas2005

γενικοτερα σε πολλους  provider.
  μηπως ομως το link της ενεργοποιησης ειναι κοινο και μπορει να το ανεβασει καποιος?

----------


## astbox

Voipbuster το έχει στα subscriptions.

----------


## likos_de

μου ήρθε αυτό σε mail στην callingcredit αλλά όχι στην voipalot που χρησιμοποιώ πλέον.
Πολύ καλή προσφορά για κάποιον που μιλάει αρκετά...
Edit: μπήκα στην voipalot και το είχε στις επιλογές πληρωμής 2ευρω απεριόριστα όλα

----------


## 8anos

> Now available for your account: Greece Subscription.


Δίνει δυνατότητα να διαλέξεις σε ποια χώρα ή περισσότερες της μιας χώρας; 
Αν ειναι μόνο μια εχει να κάνει με την δηλωμένη χώρα κατοικίας;
Δεν μπορώ να δω στο λογαριασμό μου γιατι δεν έχω ενεργοποιημένη την αυτόματη αναπλήρωση οταν τελειώνουν τα χρήματα και δεν θέλω να βάλω επιπλέον χρήματα προτού δω πως δουλεύει.

----------


## BlueChris

Μπήκα στην calling credit και δεν μου το έβγαζε αλλά φαντάζομαι γιατί δεν είχα ενεργή την αυτόματη ανανέωση. 
Την ενεργοποίησα τώρα και στις οδηγίες λέει πως θα εμφανιστεί το subscription σε κάποια φάση.

----------


## RpMz

Παιδιά η Callingcredit σας λειτουργεί καλά?

Από την εφαρμογή όλα καλά, αλλά από το κέντρο πάω να βγάλω κλήση και δεν κάνει κάτι. Κάνω disable/enable το trunk, κάνω 1-2 κλήσεις και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## xakou

> Παιδιά η Callingcredit σας λειτουργεί καλά?
> 
> Από την εφαρμογή όλα καλά, αλλά από το κέντρο πάω να βγάλω κλήση και δεν κάνει κάτι. Κάνω disable/enable το trunk, κάνω 1-2 κλήσεις και μετά πάλι τα ίδια.


Είχε κάποια προβλήματα νομίζω και σε μένα πριν 2 μέρες. 
Σε κλήσεις προς κινητό αργούσε πολύ να βγάλει γραμμή. Σε σταθερά δούλευε σωστά.

----------


## BlueChris

Εδω και μέρες κάνει κουλά πάντως η CC. Παίρνεις και εμφανίζεται αριθμός απο 0035 ή 0040 στον άλλο και η ποιότητα φωνής είναι άσχημη με lag μαζί.
Γύρισα τις εξερχόμενες στη modulus προσωρινά.

Αν δεν ισιωσει, έχετε καμία άλλη betamax που να παίζει καλά?

----------


## 8anos

> Εδω και μέρες κάνει κουλά πάντως η CC. Παίρνεις και εμφανίζεται αριθμός απο 0035 ή 0040 στον άλλο και η ποιότητα φωνής είναι άσχημη με lag μαζί.
> Γύρισα τις εξερχόμενες στη modulus προσωρινά.
> 
> Αν δεν ισιωσει, έχετε καμία άλλη betamax που να παίζει καλά?


Το είδα να το κανει σήμερα σε discount calling όταν καλεί κάποιος αριθμό στην ephone. 
Την ίδια στιγμη σε κινητό δείχνει κανονικά τον αριθμό που έχω ορίσει.

----------


## indygo

Χρησιμοποιώ το app της calling credit σε android (miui) κινητό εδώ και λίγο καιρό. 
Παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει ένα αισθητό lag στις συνομιλίες το οποίο ενίοτε γίνεται ενοχλητικό.
Επίσης στα sms μου βγάζει InfoSMS για callerID.
Εχετε τα ίδια προβλήματα ή εγώ δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά;

----------


## BlueChris

> Χρησιμοποιώ το app της calling credit σε android (miui) κινητό εδώ και λίγο καιρό. 
> Παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει ένα αισθητό lag στις συνομιλίες το οποίο ενίοτε γίνεται ενοχλητικό.
> Επίσης στα sms μου βγάζει InfoSMS για callerID.
> Εχετε τα ίδια προβλήματα ή εγώ δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά;


Υπάρχει lag αλλά όχι τόσο πολύ όπως το λες. Όσες φορές το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο κινητό δεν ένιωσα κάτι σοβαρό.
Σπίτι που είναι πάνω στο freepbx παίζει τζετ πάντως.

----------


## nvp55

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα.
Εδώ και λίγο καιρό ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ την voipalot για φθηνές κλήσεις από την εφαρμογή mobile voip του κινητού μου.
Ωστόσο αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Στην 1η κλήση δεν ακούω τίποτα.
Αν την κλείσω και κάνω κατευθείαν 2η κλήση όλα μια χαρά.
Τσέκαρα από wifi, data το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Επίσης προσπάθησα και μέσω sip server από το groundwire και υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

Έχω στείλει άπειρα μηνύματα στο customer service. Στην αρχή μου είπαν ότι αλλάξανε κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και να ξαναπροσπαθήσω.
Καμία λύση. Μετά μου είπαν να απεγκαταστήσω την εφαρμογή και να την ξαναεγκαταστήσω αλλά πάλι τίποτα.
Μήπως κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## Giama

Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι στην Calling Credit το κόστος κλήσης προς ελληνικά κινητά 12πλασιάστηκε περίπου (αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 0.006 Ευρώ/λεπτό και πλέον είναι 0.080 προ ΦΠΑ). Δεν ξέρω πότε έγινε η αλλαγή γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα. Το αναφέρω για να το προσέξετε όποιοι είστε επίσης εκεί.

Κάποια ιστοσελίδα που να κάνει σύγκριση τιμών των διάφορων κλώνων της Betamax υπάρχει; Βρίσκω στο google μερικές για τις οποίες μου βγαίνει προειδοποίηση ασφαλείας οπότε αν έχει κάποιος κάποια σίγουρη ιστοσελίδα θα με βοηθούσε.
Η φθηνότερη για Ελλάδα σε σταθερά-κινητά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η voipalot ή υπάρχει πλέον κάποια άλλη;

----------


## BlueChris

> Μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι στην Calling Credit το κόστος κλήσης προς ελληνικά κινητά 12πλασιάστηκε περίπου (αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 0.006 Ευρώ/λεπτό και πλέον είναι 0.080 προ ΦΠΑ). Δεν ξέρω πότε έγινε η αλλαγή γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ ελάχιστα. Το αναφέρω για να το προσέξετε όποιοι είστε επίσης εκεί.
> 
> Κάποια ιστοσελίδα που να κάνει σύγκριση τιμών των διάφορων κλώνων της Betamax υπάρχει; Βρίσκω στο google μερικές για τις οποίες μου βγαίνει προειδοποίηση ασφαλείας οπότε αν έχει κάποιος κάποια σίγουρη ιστοσελίδα θα με βοηθούσε.
> Η φθηνότερη για Ελλάδα σε σταθερά-κινητά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η voipalot ή υπάρχει πλέον κάποια άλλη;


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, τα έσκισαν τα κινητά, κρίμα καλό ήταν όσο άντεξε.

----------


## Giama

> Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, τα έσκισαν τα κινητά, κρίμα καλό ήταν όσο άντεξε.


Δεν είχα πάει τόσο καιρό στη voipalot γιατί βαριόμουν την αλλαγή για τόσο μικρή διαφορά τιμής (0.005 στην voipalot 0.006 παλιότερα στην Calling Credit). Μετά από τέτοια αύξηση η αλλαγή είναι επιβεβλημένη.
Πάντως και τα 2 Ευρώ το μήνα subscription για να μην ψάχνεσαι κάθε τόσο για άλλον πάροχο μάλλον καλή επιλογή είναι τελικά, ακόμα και για ελάχιστη χρήση (προσωπικά ξοδεύω λιγότερο από 0,5 ευρώ/μήνα, γι'αυτό και δεν έκανα subscription. Σήμερα όμως έκανα μια κλήση προς κινητά που στοίχισε 2,5 Ευρώ...).

----------


## stelakis1914

Ευχαριστούμε Giama για την ενημέρωση. Θα πρέπει να τσεκάρουμε πλέον τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν είχα πάει τόσο καιρό στη voipalot γιατί βαριόμουν την αλλαγή για τόσο μικρή διαφορά τιμής (0.005 στην voipalot 0.006 παλιότερα στην Calling Credit). Μετά από τέτοια αύξηση η αλλαγή είναι επιβεβλημένη.
> Πάντως και τα 2 Ευρώ το μήνα subscription για να μην ψάχνεσαι κάθε τόσο για άλλον πάροχο μάλλον καλή επιλογή είναι τελικά, ακόμα και για ελάχιστη χρήση (προσωπικά ξοδεύω λιγότερο από 0,5 ευρώ/μήνα, γι'αυτό και δεν έκανα subscription. Σήμερα όμως έκανα μια κλήση προς κινητά που στοίχισε 2,5 Ευρώ...).


Εμένα που ποτέ δεν μου έβγαλε την ικανότητα για subscription στην callingcredit πως το εξηγείς? anyway... την έχω μόνο για φάση ζημιάς στη δουλειά (πρόσφατα είχαμε ένα vodafone blackout και όλες οι γραμμές επιτυχώς έβγαιναν από εκεί) και σπίτι φουλ... 

Η άλλη που λέτε η voipalot έχει την ικανότητα να εμφανίζει τον αριθμό σου?

Edit: ναι όλα καλά, σαν την callingcredit είναι ακριβώς.

----------


## Giama

> Εμένα που ποτέ δεν μου έβγαλε την ικανότητα για subscription στην callingcredit πως το εξηγείς?


Πιθανότατα δεν έχεις ενεργή την αυτόματη ανανέωση υπολοίπου. Ενεργοποίησέ την, άσ'το να κάνει και μια φορά αυτόματη ανανέωση όταν φτάσεις σε χαμηλό υπόλοιπο και λίγο μετά θα στην εμφανίσει πιστεύω. Σε δύο λογαριασμούς έκανα αυτό ακριβώς και δούλεψε και μου εμφανίζει πλέον την επιλογή και στους δύο λογαριασμούς.

*Edit: Παιδιά κάτι παίζει, μάλλον άλλαξε ξανά σε 0.008 αντί 0.080!*
https://www.callingcredit.com/calling_rates/
Χθες το βράδυ στην ίδια σελίδα έγραφε 0.080 (και με ΦΠΑ 0.098) και χρεώθηκα και αυτή τη μεγάλη κλήση προς κινητά που έγραψα παραπάνω με αυτή τη μεγάλη χρέωση.
Πλέον γράφει 0.008 και με ΦΠΑ 0.010...

(Και από την σελίδα με την ανάλυση κλήσεων:
10-Jan-2023 	15:53:19, διάρκεια 00:23:29, κόστος € 1.920
10-Jan-2023 	16:19:40, διάρκεια 00:03:14, κόστος € 0.320)

Φαντάζομαι άλλαξαν την ίδια μέρα ή πολύ πρόσφατα τη χρέωση και έκαναν λάθος βάζοντας 0.08 αντί 0.008 και τώρα το διόρθωσαν;

Βλέπω τώρα τελευταία κλήση μου προς κινητό ήταν στις 29/12 και η χρέωση τότε ήταν 0.008... (κλήση 33 δευτ., υποθέτω χρεώνει 1 λεπτό)

----------


## BlueChris

> Πιθανότατα δεν έχεις ενεργή την αυτόματη ανανέωση υπολοίπου. Ενεργοποίησέ την, άσ'το να κάνει και μια φορά αυτόματη ανανέωση όταν φτάσεις σε χαμηλό υπόλοιπο και λίγο μετά θα στην εμφανίσει πιστεύω. Σε δύο λογαριασμούς έκανα αυτό ακριβώς και δούλεψε και μου εμφανίζει πλέον την επιλογή και στους δύο λογαριασμούς.
> 
> *Edit: Παιδιά κάτι παίζει, μάλλον άλλαξε ξανά σε 0.008 αντί 0.080!*
> https://www.callingcredit.com/calling_rates/
> Χθες το βράδυ στην ίδια σελίδα έγραφε 0.080 (και με ΦΠΑ 0.098) και χρεώθηκα και αυτή τη μεγάλη κλήση προς κινητά που έγραψα παραπάνω με αυτή τη μεγάλη χρέωση.
> Πλέον γράφει 0.008 και με ΦΠΑ 0.010...
> 
> (Και από την σελίδα με την ανάλυση κλήσεων:
> 10-Jan-2023 	15:53:19, διάρκεια 00:23:29, κόστος € 1.920
> ...


Νταξ το πρωί που είδα το μνμ σου 0.080 έλεγε .... άλλαξα 2 τηλεφωνικά κέντρα μέχρι στιγμής και έκανα register 4 αριθμούς LOL... αλλά δεν πειράζει , η VoIpLot είναι ποιο φτηνή.

----------


## Giama

> Νταξ το πρωί που είδα το μνμ σου 0.080 έλεγε .... άλλαξα 2 τηλεφωνικά κέντρα μέχρι στιγμής και έκανα register 4 αριθμούς LOL... αλλά δεν πειράζει , η VoIpLot είναι ποιο φτηνή.


Σορρυ για την αναστατωση. Χθες και ειδικα αφου οχι μονο εγραφε 0.080 αλλα με χρεωσε κιολας τοσο εδειχναν ασχημα τα πραγματα.

Θα την κανω παντως κι εγω προς voipalot με αυτη την ευκαιρια, τα υπολοιπα και στους δυο λογαριασμους μου εχουν πεσει κατω απο 1 ευρω, μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα κανω την αλλαγη.

Θα αφησω να υπαρχουν οι λογαριασμοι στην Calling Credit για την περιπτωση που χρειαστω το πακετο με subscription που εχω ηδη ανοιχτο ως επιλογη και στους δυο λογαριασμους.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σορρυ για την αναστατωση. Χθες και ειδικα αφου οχι μονο εγραφε 0.080 αλλα με χρεωσε κιολας τοσο εδειχναν ασχημα τα πραγματα.
> 
> Θα την κανω παντως κι εγω προς voipalot με αυτη την ευκαιρια, τα υπολοιπα και στους δυο λογαριασμους μου εχουν πεσει κατω απο 1 ευρω, μεχρι τελος του μηνα θα κανω την αλλαγη.
> 
> Θα αφησω να υπαρχουν οι λογαριασμοι στην Calling Credit για την περιπτωση που χρειαστω το πακετο με subscription που εχω ηδη ανοιχτο ως επιλογη και στους δυο λογαριασμους.


Βρε τι λες τώρα, πολύ καλά έκανες και το είπες και να ενημερώνεις γιατί δεν τα κοιτάω να σου πω την αλήθεια.

Από εκεί και πέρα, έχω αυτόματη ανανέωση και εγώ και στους δύο λογαριασμούς και στα Subscription μου έχει μόνο για κύπρο και γερμανία για αγορά πακέτου.

----------


## Giama

> Από εκεί και πέρα, έχω αυτόματη ανανέωση και εγώ και στους δύο λογαριασμούς και στα Subscription μου έχει μόνο για κύπρο και γερμανία για αγορά πακέτου.


Χμμ... ενδιαφέρον. Λες να μην το δίνει αν κάνεις μεγάλη κίνηση προς αυτούς τους προορισμούς και άρα δεν τους συμφέρει;
Επίσης, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ και τους δύο λογαριασμούς στο εξωτερικό (με ελληνικό caller ID αποκλειστικά). Λες να μην το δίνει στη χώρα που βρίσκεσαι;

----------


## BlueChris

> Χμμ... ενδιαφέρον. Λες να μην το δίνει αν κάνεις μεγάλη κίνηση προς αυτούς τους προορισμούς και άρα δεν τους συμφέρει;
> Επίσης, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ και τους δύο λογαριασμούς στο εξωτερικό (με ελληνικό caller ID αποκλειστικά). Λες να μην το δίνει στη χώρα που βρίσκεσαι;


Κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να παίζει αλλά δεν κάνουμε κλήσεις... Στη δουλειά είναι backup μόνο και στο σπίτι άντε να χαλάμε μισό € το μήνα.

----------


## Giama

> Κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να παίζει αλλά δεν κάνουμε κλήσεις... Στη δουλειά είναι backup μόνο και στο σπίτι άντε να χαλάμε μισό € το μήνα.


Προς τις δυο χώρες που σου έβγαλε επιλογή για subscription έκανες περισσότερες κλήσεις σε σχέση με τις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα;

btw, σχετικά με την υψηλή χρέωση στις κλήσεις προς κινητά που έκανα προχθές, έστειλα μήνυμα στο support της Callingcredit και μου πίστωσε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες τη διαφορά.

----------


## BlueChris

> Προς τις δυο χώρες που σου έβγαλε επιλογή για subscription έκανες περισσότερες κλήσεις σε σχέση με τις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα;
> 
> btw, σχετικά με την υψηλή χρέωση στις κλήσεις προς κινητά που έκανα προχθές, έστειλα μήνυμα στο support της Callingcredit και μου πίστωσε μέσα σε λίγες ώρες τη διαφορά.


Καλό που το έκαναν αυτό.

Στο άλλο που λες μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο. Ναι μεν είναι backup η calling credit στη δουλειά αλλά είναι primary σε όλες τις κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό και όντως έχουμε κλήσεις προς Γερμανία και Κύπρο αλλά όχι πολλές. Θα δω τις κλήσεις σήμερα να δω αν συμφέρει η συνδρομή.

----------

